
Have Recessions Absolutely, Positively Become Less Painful? - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2005/10/08/business/have-recessions-absolutely-positively-become-less-painful.html
======
ksaj
Indeed, this easily gets confusing without having a (2005) in the title, given
that it could have easily been written today.

Having said that, we have had a little practice (in 2008) and know well enough
that we always pull through.

------
anonymousiam
Gotta love the New York Times... We must take as a given from the headline
that we are now in a recession. Couldn't have anything to do with the
historical election performance of each political party during hard times now,
could it?

~~~
detaro
Nowhere does the article make the claim that "we are now in a recession", nor
does the title suggest it.

~~~
anonymousiam
Okay, so why was the article published now?

~~~
detaro
The article is from 2005.

